# Where to spend 5k



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

First let me list the things I don't need:
Processor
Motherboard
PSU
UPS
Graphics Card
RAM
Internal HDD
Monitor
Speakers
Mouse
Cabinet
Router

Apart from that anything which will be within 5k (or a bit of slack around) and money well spent ?


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

External Hard Disk.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 16, 2010)

Continuing from that thread

G15 - Soled, Good software, LCD, 2 USB ports USB ports are 1.1
Tarantula - Sheer looks, comfy keys, interchangable keys, 2USB ports USB ports are 1.1
Lycosa - looks, every key is programable No dedicated macro keys


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2010)

An external harddisk if you want storage or an internal 40gb SSD for performance. Make it a primary partition in your system.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 16, 2010)

logitech gaming peripherals
razer peripherals
external hdd


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2010)

Which speakers?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 16, 2010)

A Printer ???.....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 16, 2010)

Here are a few suggestions from me where the money can be spent:

A 40 GB SSD for performance
A 500GB external portable HDD
A 5.1 speaker system (or a good quality 2.1)
A wireless keyboard mouse combo
A superb headphone (like the bose intra-ear)
An iPod shuffle or any other good quality PMP
A faster Internet connection (this way your money will be spent over a longer period of time)
Invest it in a mutual fund and upgrade gfx card next year (disclaimer: mutual fund investments are subject to market risks blah blah blah.....)
A laser printer (B/W)
A ink-jet printer (color)
Genuine windows 7
Genuine MS office 2010 home and student version


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ ALL-in-One Suggestion...nice..especially the mutual funds part..

for 5k get a Razer Keyboard or Logitech G15 and a DVDRW drive..as you don't have mentioned these in your first post


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 16, 2010)

Razer Goods, Alienware KB, WiFi Router, SSD, External HDD, Case modding stuff.

Or 

Give the money to me


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Which speakers?


I prefer earphones (MDR EX57LP). As for speakers, X-Mini Max 2.



ico said:


> External Hard Disk.


Already using Internal HDD for backup. 



Ishu Gupta said:


> Continuing from that thread
> 
> G15 - Soled, Good software, LCD, 2 USB ports USB ports are 1.1
> Tarantula - Sheer looks, comfy keys, interchangable keys, 2USB ports USB ports are 1.1
> Lycosa - looks, every key is programable No dedicated macro keys


Not USB 1.1 :/
How is Lycosa ?




vickybat said:


> An external harddisk if you want storage or an internal 40gb SSD for performance. Make it a primary partition in your system.


Storage is not a problem. I heard that SSD's are in their incipient stage now. Better wait for next gen roll out.




aby geek said:


> logitech gaming peripherals
> razer peripherals
> external hdd


Some thoughts on logitech and razer peripherals ?



Revolution said:


> A Printer ???.....


Not really as the shipping charges will be high and I can get one locally.



Cool Buddy said:


> Here are a few suggestions from me where the money can be spent:
> 
> A 40 GB SSD for performance
> A 500GB external portable HDD
> ...


Not require options are grayed out. Already have a 2mpbs unlimited conn. Win 7 or MS Office not required as I am in Linux 95% of my time. 

Thoughts on Bose intra ear headphone ? 




keviv219 said:


> ^^ ALL-in-One Suggestion...nice..especially the mutual funds part..
> 
> for 5k get a Razer Keyboard or Logitech G15 and a DVDRW drive..as you don't have mentioned these in your first post


Which one to select from Razer keyboards ?

I have stopped writing DVD's long back. Even for OS installs I am using USB boot option. 



VarDOS said:


> Razer Goods, Alienware KB, WiFi Router, SSD, External HDD, Case modding stuff.
> 
> Or
> 
> Give the money to me



Case modding stuff sounds novel idea. Suggest something to go with NZXT Phanom .


----------



## S_V (Dec 16, 2010)

Go with modding stuff like NZXT sleeve cables for 24ATX ,8 pin CPI,6 pin VGA as well as i/o panel cables which looks ultimate NZXT phantom..

this is what i am talking about.. you can see in my rig,, Black and Red color but you can order White for excellent matching with your case. They blend very well in their cabinets..

If you want true sleeved cables to your own modding. then def'ly consider this 
*en.mdpc-x.com/
...they are the BEST in the world and provide TOP notch quality products...  And they are 100% better quality than NZXT cables..... I ordered them, soon i am expecting to India....  Atleast one full saturday i might sit and strip off my SMPS and sleeve them ......

*vytla.smugmug.com/Computers/My-Rig/Sunil062/1120276444_D7RQT-L.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 16, 2010)

Faun said:


> Not USB 1.1 :/
> How is Lycosa ?


Keyboard is not USB 1.1 but the ports on keyboard (behind the KB as a usb hub) are 1.1. Lycosa doesn't come with USB ports on the KB.

All thre are very cool. I would suggest that you check them out a hardware store.


----------



## noja (Dec 16, 2010)

buy some original games so you can play online. buy 360 controller for pc. these days all games are compatible with that one.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 16, 2010)

how about water / phase change cooling set?

DONT buy 40 gb ssd. too low performance than bigger ssd. go for atleast an 80gb one.

edit: 2 year playboy subscription. NOTHING beats THIS.
*www.claytonmorar.com/blog/assets/content/blog/playboy.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

clear_lot said:


> how about water / phase change cooling set?
> 
> DONT buy 40 gb ssd. too low performance than bigger ssd. go for atleast an 80gb one.


How about this one, Coolermaster V6GT air cooler:
*techreport.com/r.x/2010_6_24_Launch_roundup_Cooler_Master_Crucial_Shuttle_Western_Digital/cooler-master-v6gt-il.jpg

Another query is that will it be compatible with newer socket (Sandybridge and progeny) ? 



clear_lot said:


> edit: 2 year playboy subscription. NOTHING beats THIS.
> *www.claytonmorar.com/blog/assets/content/blog/playboy.jpg


No thanks, I has the Internet, ad infinitum.



noja said:


> buy some original games so you can play online. buy 360 controller for pc. these days all games are compatible with that one.


I wont be gaming anytime soon, atleast not before March 2011.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Keyboard is not USB 1.1 but the ports on keyboard (behind the KB as a usb hub) are 1.1. Lycosa doesn't come with USB ports on the KB.
> 
> All thre are very cool. I would suggest that you check them out a hardware store.


Thanks dude. Guess I will be needing good keyboard soon.



S_V said:


> Go with modding stuff like NZXT sleeve cables for 24ATX ,8 pin CPI,6 pin VGA as well as i/o panel cables which looks ultimate NZXT phantom..
> 
> this is what i am talking about.. you can see in my rig,, Black and Red color but you can order White for excellent matching with your case. They blend very well in their cabinets..
> 
> ...


I actually liked those sleeved LED, white color and inquired about the price from PrimeABGB. It's 1k. Is that normal ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2010)

games ...
and a lot of them


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

^^lol no 

I am thinking of a cpu cooler probably Noctua DH-14 or Coolermaster V6 GT. Most likely the former one.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 17, 2010)

^
Mak sure they fit in your case.


----------



## S_V (Dec 17, 2010)

@Faun

1k for exactly what item? Can u give me link of primeabgb.... Is it led or sleeve cables?


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2010)

^^This:
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Sleeved LED Kit - White Product Detail

^^This:
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Sleeved LED Kit - White Product Detail


----------



## abhidev (Dec 17, 2010)

Get xbox 360 controller or best get a comfortable cushioned chair for hours of gaming


----------



## S_V (Dec 17, 2010)

Faun said:


> ^^This:
> NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Sleeved LED Kit - White Product Detail
> 
> ^^This:
> NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Sleeved LED Kit - White Product Detail



If that is the case ,price is really good. I think it's below 2m length..  
Did they say stock available?  then if you purchase it ,please mention i would like to order then....


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 17, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Get xbox 360 controller or best get a comfortable cushioned chair for hours of gaming



The 2nd one is the most needed. Good advice


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2010)

S_V said:


> If that is the case ,price is really good. I think it's below 2m length..
> Did they say stock available?  then if you purchase it ,please mention i would like to order then....


Sure buddy 

Any thoughts on the two coolers: Coolermaster V6 GT and Noctua DH-14.
Considering as a long term investment. Noctua provides free mounting brackets for newer socket types too, is it true ?



ithehappy said:


> The 2nd one is the most needed. Good advice


Yep, but getting it locally is better.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 17, 2010)

@ faun

What is "progeny" buddy? Is it a new architecture?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 17, 2010)

^
Even I haven't heard about progeny.

EDIT : Progeny : A genetic descendent or offspring .


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

well, better keep these 5k in your pocket itself for the time being.


----------



## S_V (Dec 18, 2010)

@Faun

DH-14 is the best and yes, they are providing new socket bracket free of cost..


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2010)

anything finalized yet?


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2010)

^^Nah,...I'll keep 5k as suggested by ico and add some more to buy something else later. 

@S_V thats really very cool ! Btw Zalman's new released cooler beats Noctua DH-14 too. Review is on Guru3d.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 20, 2010)

^for an air cooler, the results are pretty impressive.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 21, 2010)

@faun nice start for an ivy bridge upgrade good decision keep it up.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2010)

@faun
what will u do with ur old setup?


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 22, 2010)

creative x-fi xtreme sound card it will change your life


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 22, 2010)

fusebulb said:


> creative x-fi xtreme sound card it will change your life



only if you are an audiophile.
most of the people do not really appreciate the difference between onboard audio and add-on audio card.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 23, 2010)

clear_lot said:


> only if you are an audiophile.
> most of the people do not really appreciate the difference between onboard audio and add-on audio card.


Well they should appreciate, even my OEM S.B Live (2.5 years old) sounds way better than mu mobo's so called HD sound.


----------



## clear_lot (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah.
but you would need way better speakers/headphones than most people have to hear the improvements, that are  more expensive than the card itself.


----------

